# Problem mit M6



## iRider (3. April 2008)

Schaut Euch das mal auf Ridemonkey an  

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199859

2,5 Highroller schlägt am Sitzrohr an.


----------



## MS- RACING (3. April 2008)

ich erinnere mich an das Problem- das hatten wir am Anfang beim M5 Prototypen vom Chris, aber bei den folgenden Prototypen (schon M6) hatten wir das Problem nicht mehr. Es ist schon so, dass wir am Hinterrad meistens 2.35 Intense Tires verwendet haben, die aber ungefähr gleich bauen wie ein Maxxis 2.5. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist der Chris in Champery hinten sogar mal einen 2.5 ITS gefahren und da hatten wir keine Probleme. Der Chris und CRC fahren in dieser Saison Maxxis Reifen und aus der Richtung kam noch keine Meldung in diese Richtung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (3. April 2008)

Das scheinen zwei Rahmen von Endkunden zu sein, also keine Protos  
Kleine Abweichungen in der Produktion vielleicht? Allerdings finde ich es schon dreist (wenn es denn stimmt) das Intense USA behauptet "das gehört so". Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an die Cycle Craft Zeiten erinnern wo der Dämpfer (der hinter dem Sitzrohr war) auf dem Reifen aufgesetzt hat. Seeeeeehr unangenehm!


----------



## MS- RACING (3. April 2008)

Also der Rahmen den der Chris jetzt fährt entspricht 1:1 der Serie und wie gesagt, kamen von dort keine Meldungen in diese Richtung. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich das monkeyforum nicht so genau gelesen habe und ich die Abstimmung des Bikes nicht kennen. Unserer Erfahrungen beruhen auf Manitou Dämpfern, vielleicht ist das bei CC Dämpfern anders- obwohl auch dann müsste vom CRC Team das Feedback kommen, weil die haben ja CC Dämpfer....


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (3. April 2008)

Also jetzt muss ich mal was sagen , ich fahre den Revox Dämpfer und auch den Maxxis 2,5 ust Migh Roller  bin jetz mal runter an mein Bike gegangen und musste feststellen das ich am Sitzrohr Gummi spuren vom Reifen habe ..... ******** man und ich dachte die ganze Zeit mein Sattel ist zu niedrig und habe ihn nach jeder Abfahrt 1 cm hoch geschoben aber anscheinend lag es nich am Sattel sondern am Sitzrohr.
Ja das ist doch echt mal ne ******** und jetzt ?


----------



## iRider (3. April 2008)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Also der Rahmen den der Chris jetzt fährt entspricht 1:1 der Serie und wie gesagt, kamen von dort keine Meldungen in diese Richtung. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich das monkeyforum nicht so genau gelesen habe und ich die Abstimmung des Bikes nicht kennen. Unserer Erfahrungen beruhen auf Manitou Dämpfern, vielleicht ist das bei CC Dämpfern anders- obwohl auch dann müsste vom CRC Team das Feedback kommen, weil die haben ja CC Dämpfer....



Der Typ hat angeblich beide Dämpfer und beide generieren das Problem. Und es ist bei seinem und auch bei einem Rad eines Kumpels aufgetreten. Keine Ahnung ob das Zufall ist, aber da nun auch Steppenwolf das hat scheint es sich nicht um Einzelfälle zu handeln. Mmmh.....


----------



## Christian Sch. (3. April 2008)

Ich finde die Frage von Steppenwolf 

...und jetzt ? ...    sehr angebracht, da ich mich tot
ärgern würde, wenn ich so viel Geld für ein neues
High-End-Produkt hingelegt hätte und es nicht richtig
funktioniert.

Hat man da als Kunde rein rechtlich die Möglichkeit den Rahmen
zurück zu geben , denn das Produkt funktioniert ja nicht richtig ?

Ich bin absoluter Intense-Fan aber das kann ja nicht sein...oder ?


----------



## MS- RACING (3. April 2008)

Ich werde mal bei Intense um eine offizielle Stellungnahme anfragen. Ich habe mittlerweile den Beitrag auf ridemonkey noch mal gelesen und die von ihm beschriebene Auskunft die er von Intense bekommen hat finde ich dann doch auch etwas zu lapidar- so quasi "jaja das passt schon so..."   

Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall mal erkundigen, wie sie gedenken, dem Problem zu begegnen...

P.S.: was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde ist: Streift der Reifen am Sattelrohr oder an der Sattelstützenklemmung? Wenn er an der Sattelstützenklemmung streift, würde mich noch interessieren wie diese ausgerichtet ist- Klemmschraube zum Laufrad hin oder zum Oberrohr.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (3. April 2008)

Also Klemmschraube zeigt zum Lenker ;-)  und der Reifen reibt komplett am Sattelrohr sagen wir von Klemmung bis 2-3 cm nach unten richung Tretlager  .


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (3. April 2008)

so dann schaut euch der ROTZ mal an , die Spuren sind von 15 Abfahrten dann war es eh vorbei (hab ne schraube vom Ausfallende Verloren :-(  )


----------



## Trickz (3. April 2008)

geil und jede abfahrt den sattel hochgeschraubt von wegen da schlägt doch was an - und dann sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS- RACING (3. April 2008)

Ich hab mal schnell mit dem Matti telefoniert und ihn danach gefragt und er hatte das "Problem" auch. Sie haben es gelöst, indem sie am Dämpfer einen anderen Durchschlagschutz montiert haben. Der von Manitou und CC sind sehr weich und der Matti meinte, dass er bei dem den er jetzt hat, das Problem nicht mehr auftritt. Weiters hat er gesagt, dass der Durchschlagschutz den er jetzt verwendend aus dem selben Material ist wie bei einem MTX Dämpfer und dass die bisher verwendeten einfach zu weich waren....

Vermutlich stellt Euch das nicht zufrieden, aber es wäre ein Lösung mit der man das "Problem" einfach beheben kann.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (3. April 2008)

Ja ABER ,dann nutze ich ja normalerweise nicht mehr den vollen Federweg oder sehe ich das falsch,mit dem anderen Dämpfergummi begrenze ich doch nur den Federweg .
Was ich auch nicht verstehe ,wenn der Matti das Problem doch kennt ,WARUM sagt er NIX .


----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2008)

das m6 ist ja ein saugeiles gerät aber das hat mit premium nix zu tuen,hoffe für den steppenwolf das er eine vernünftige lösung von intense angeboten bekommt


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (3. April 2008)

Ja das hoffe ich auch ....


----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2008)

dann hätten sie das teil einfach auf ein oder zwei zentimeter weniger federweg gebaut,23cm reichen mehr als aus,was mach ich denn bei schlamm?einfach wetsream drauf fällt ja wohl aus...


----------



## meth3434 (3. April 2008)

Harter Tobak, klar is die aufregung gerade bei dem preis gross! Wenn das bei nem poison passiert sagt man halt, naja is auch en billig rad... Aber bei nem premiumhersteller, naja die sind auch nicht fehlerfrei! bin gespannt was die offizielle antwort darauf ist, für nen pro ist en anderer anschlagspuffer vielleicht ne lösung aber doch nicht für nen endkunden!
Übrigens: props für die top betreuun durch den herrn MS, davon können sich andere ne scheibe abschneiden 
greetz, meth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS- RACING (3. April 2008)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> Ja ABER ,dann nutze ich ja normalerweise nicht mehr den vollen Federweg oder sehe ich das falsch,mit dem anderen Dämpfergummi begrenze ich doch nur den Federweg .
> Was ich auch nicht verstehe ,wenn der Matti das Problem doch kennt ,WARUM sagt er NIX .



Wenn Du so wie ich beschrieben habe einen anderen "Bottom Out Bumper" verbaust, der von der Gummimischung her nicht so nachgibt aber die selben Abmessungen hat, verlierst DU keinen Federweg. 
Bezüglich dem Matti verstehe ich Deine Aussage nicht. Er war in USA zum testen und sie haben das Problem behoben- er hat mir die Lösung jetzt weiter gegeben und ich hier im Forum als schnelle Problemlösung. Der Test bezog sich aber vor allem auf das Bike, welches er im Worldcup fahren wird und weniger auf die Serienbikes, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon produziert waren.

Wie ich Dir schon in der PM geschrieben habe wird uns für die in Deutschland und Österreich gekauften Rahmen in Zusammenarbeit mit den jeweiligen Händlern eine Lösung einfallen. Der Shop von dem Du den Rahmen gekauft hast wird Deine Ansprüche sicherlich gerne für Dich abwickeln.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2008)

cool das sich ms-racing so kümmert,bei ironhorse könntest du die kiste inne ecke stellen,schön isses m6 ja trotzdem und ich hoffe ich bekomme mal die gelegenheit eins probezufahren


----------



## xMARTINx (4. April 2008)




----------



## Christian Sch. (4. April 2008)

Neu bei Pinkbike


----------



## bachmayeah (4. April 2008)

shit happens.
was hier fürn aufstand gemacht wird...und dann die wort/ton-wahl ab und an.. alterle..es ist zwar unschön, aber jeder der sich ein brandneues radel bestellt, sollte diese hintergedanken im kopf haben, dass es kinderkrankheiten geben kann.
auch weil das phänomen bei den m3´s bekannt ist - wenn auch nich so arg.
das war beim damals neuen v10 teilweise genauso, gibts auch bei weiteren namhaften herstellern und das ist bei neuen bmw´s auch nicht anders. also macht euch doch mal locker, lebt damit und wartet ab, was intense als offizielles statement / lösung vorschlagen wird.
in diesem sinne, nehmts mit nem schmunzeln.
ride on & immer ein cm luft zwischen boden und kettenblatt


----------



## iNSANE! (4. April 2008)

Hm, klar, Leute wie Dich wird's immer geben, die sagen: Erstmal locker...aber ich versteh schon warum so ein Wind gemacht wird. Wir reden hier ja nicht von einem Poison - sondern von der Speerspitze des DH Rahmenbaus.
Und ob es dafür so ohne weiteres ne Lösung gibt?
Desweiteren will ich mal darauf hinweisen dass Du ein Auto und Rad nicht echt vergleichen kannst. Trotz aller CAD/FEM Technologie, baue ich das Rad einfach mal zusammen, nehm die Feder raus, und schau was passiert. Das ist nicht zuviel verlangt denke ich.
Was mich weiterhin zum Nachdenken bringt, gut dass schon über geformte Unterrohre nachgedacht wird, aber solche Schnitzer (sind ja nicht nur Schönheitsfehler) nicht bedacht werden?!
Gut, mal sehen was sich tut...jedenfalls ist mir (und ich denke v.a. den Besitzern) nicht nach einem Schmunzeln.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. April 2008)

evtl bin ich aufgrund der steten rahmenwexxelei einfach mehr crap gewöhnt. 
lösung wäre: neue dropouts die den radstand minimal vergrößern und das innenlager n bissi höher bringt, oder - und das wohl aufwändigere - ein neuer hinterbau. ich check das ganze szenario an meiner möhre morgen mal aus.
schonmal bei deinem ss geschaut obs da nicht auch der fall ist? 
ich denke schon dass man das vergleichen kann.. genau wie ein m6 genug erprobt werden kann, kann man das bei einem auto machen, aber da spielt ja auch der ungeduldige zahlungskräftige kunde ne rolle.


----------



## guuuude (4. April 2008)

sorry das ich noch in der Wunde bohre aber das muss nun raus,

wenn das mit dem Reifen ds einzigste bleibt bei nem Intense solltet ihr doch eigentlich froh sein. Bei meinen VPX waren nach einer Saison ALLE lager ausgeschlagen das Steuerrohr OVALISIERT und der radstand war nicht 100%ig in der flucht, achja das gusset war auch nicht symetrisch. Das phanomän mit dem anschlagenden Reifen hatte ich auch beim durschlag.

Soviel zum thema Kult,Preis-leistung,made in usa!!!!!
Aber die funktion war top 

Wie gesagt sorry


----------



## bachmayeah (4. April 2008)

oh neee jetzt gibts wieder ne diskussion ob oder ob nich und so..
wie heißt es doch so nett:
wer schoen sein will muss leiden 
als ob das mit dem reifen irgend ner ische an der icedeale auffällt 
_

bachmayeah - der immer noch schmunzeln kann.


----------



## walo (4. April 2008)

ich fahr kein intense um gut auszusehen!
der kopfschüttel walo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (4. April 2008)

walo, man möge bitte die tragische ironie an der sache verstehen


----------



## guuuude (4. April 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> walo, man möge bitte die tragische ironie an der sache verstehen


   

komm du mir mal nach winterberg
.
.
.
.
.
..
.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. April 2008)

i will, honey..


----------



## guuuude (4. April 2008)




----------



## MS- RACING (4. April 2008)

Also: es kommt demnächst ein offizielles Statement von Intense zu der ganzen Sache. 

Nur soviel gleich:
Jeff wollte ein Bike auf dem Markt bringen, dass die selbe Geometrie hat wie die Rennbikes aus dem Worldcup und keine niedergetunte Version davon. Dies beinhaltete eben aber auch das Problem, dass die extreme Geometrie, das "Problem" initiiert dass das Hinterrad bei voller Ausnutzung des Federwerks am Rahmen streift. 

Die Lösung wird vermutlich ein andere Ausfallende sein, wie es hier von diversen Nutzern bereits gefordert wurde. Ob das wirklich die Lösung sein wird, bleibt noch abzuwarten und aktuell kann ich auch noch nicht sagen, ab wann diese Lösungsmöglichkeit angeboten wird.

Ich würde aber vorschlagen, dass sobald es zu der offiziellen Mitteilung durch Intense Cycles gekommen ist, sich betroffene Kunden an die Shops wenden, wo sie ihre Bikes bezogen haben.


----------



## klemmi (4. April 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> shit happens.
> was hier fürn aufstand gemacht wird...und dann die wort/ton-wahl ab und an.. alterle..es ist zwar unschön, aber jeder der sich ein brandneues radel bestellt, sollte diese hintergedanken im kopf haben, dass es kinderkrankheiten geben kann.
> auch weil das phänomen bei den m3´s bekannt ist - wenn auch nich so arg.
> das war beim damals neuen v10 teilweise genauso, gibts auch bei weiteren namhaften herstellern und das ist bei neuen bmw´s auch nicht anders. also macht euch doch mal locker, lebt damit und wartet ab, was intense als offizielles statement / lösung vorschlagen wird.
> ...



Rahmen mit Dämpfer 4100, es gab Prototypen und sie bauen bei weitem nicht das erste Rad, da würde ich aber auf keinen Fall schmunzeln sondern wäre absolut stinksauer...


----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2008)

Ich finds auch eher peinlich für DEN Premiumhersteller. Wie Insane sagt, kann der Hersteller die Feder auch mal ausbauen und den Anschlag checken. Wenn man wirklich sauber arbeitet, sollte das schon im Rechner ausgeschlossen werden.
Und manche fahren ja durchaus dickere Reifen als 2,5er.

Wenigstens ist der Support von MS gut, wenn sie sich sofort drum kümmern wollen.


----------



## dh-biker (4. April 2008)

Hello dudes,
ich denke auch dass dies ein Problem ist welches fast normal ist bei Produkten die nagelneu auf den Markt kommen. Bei meinem ersten V10 waren es die Wippen die im negativen Bereich plötzlich angefangen weiter zu wippen. Darf auch nicht passieren, ist es aber doch. 
So gibt es bei vielen Erstjahres Produkten Kinderkrankheiten die vom Hersteller aber in der Regel immer ausgemerzt werden. Der Endkunde wird deshalb in den meisten Fällen auch in Kenntnis gesetzt. 
Wer dann sein Bike ( wie es sich gehört ) bei seinem Händler in Deutschland gekauft hat, wird 100% keine Probleme bei einem Austausch, Reparatur oder Ersatz haben. 
Wer es woanders kauft der ist selbst schuld und muss sich dann mit dem Verkäufer rumschlagen. Was sich vielleicht manchmal nicht ganz einfach darstellt. 
Damit wäre auch die Diskussion von wegen manchen Onlineshops aus dem Ausland bestätigt. Und warum die Bikes in Deutschland teurer angeboten werden als dort. Weil du hier deinen Service hast, dass der Händler sich um dein Problem kümmert.

So ich würde sagen wir warten die Aussage aus den USA mal ab, und freuen uns alle, dass es doch noch Firmen gibt die im eigenen Haus produzieren und nicht in TW.

So long


----------



## Christian Sch. (4. April 2008)

Die Lösung ist schon sehr nahe...

habe heute ein Foto von CK entdeckt, wo die Lösung gerade
im Renneinsatz getestet wird... ein 12" Zoll-Laufrad    

Nein, jetzt mal ohne Spaß...was erwartet ihr für den Preis ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eggbuster (4. April 2008)

dh-biker schrieb:


> Wer dann sein Bike ( wie es sich gehört ) bei seinem Händler in Deutschland gekauft hat, wird 100% keine Probleme bei einem Austausch, Reparatur oder Ersatz haben.
> Wer es woanders kauft der ist selbst schuld und muss sich dann mit dem Verkäufer rumschlagen. Was sich vielleicht manchmal nicht ganz einfach darstellt.
> Damit wäre auch die Diskussion von wegen manchen Onlineshops aus dem Ausland bestätigt. Und warum die Bikes in Deutschland teurer angeboten werden als dort. Weil du hier deinen Service hast, dass der Händler sich um dein Problem kümmert.



 Als ob die man hier zu Lande mehr an dem Rahmen verdient als ein Händler in den USA  Hier steht halt noch der Zoll, sowie der Importeur zwischen Intense und dem Händler...und beide halten die hand auf


----------



## iRider (4. April 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> shit happens.
> was hier fürn aufstand gemacht wird...und dann die wort/ton-wahl ab und an.. alterle..es ist zwar unschön, aber jeder der sich ein brandneues radel bestellt, sollte diese hintergedanken im kopf haben, dass es kinderkrankheiten geben kann.
> auch weil das phänomen bei den m3´s bekannt ist - wenn auch nich so arg.



Nein, Shit happens in Zeiten wo es kein CAD und keine Testfahrten gab! Das ist keine Kinderkrankheit, das ist eine Fehlkonstruktion. Fusion hatte das auch mal mit dem Whiplash und ALLE haben über die hergezogen. Aber eine Firma die VPP perfektionieren kann und ein Rennteam hat sollte auch die Möglichkeit haben einen Serienrahmen mal testzufahren. Punkt. Unvorhergesehene Sachen können immer mal passieren (kleine Schwankungen in der Produktion die sowas verursachen). Soweit ich weiss ist der Kontakt Rahmen-Reifen bei M1 und M3 nur bei den kleinen Rahmenhöhen passiert, hier geht es um Rahmen in M! Habt Ihr Euch schon mal Gedanken gemacht was das für alle Leute bedeutet die auf ein S warten? Der Rahmen hat entweder eine komplett andere Geo oder wird unfahrbar sein.


----------



## MS- RACING (4. April 2008)

Hier die offizielle Stellungnahme von Jeff Steber- leider nur auf Englisch- sorry dudes!

Official response !
First off thanks to the M6 owners for being patient waiting for me to get involved and everyone else who has gotten involved for you concerns. I wanted to analize what was really going on here so I could provide the correct answers. We have a replacement drop out that will allow running a 2.5 Intense FRO tire ( same as 2.7 maxxis )with room to spare @ bottom out, it will also raise the BB by 1/2".
The M6 replaceable drop out setup (also used on Socom, SS, Uzzi, M3 ) was origanally designed with the intention of being able to offer different dropouts for tuning purposes, unfortunatly we haven't quite gotten around to producing all the options I planned just the 150, 135 & Maxle to date.Here we go, we will make the new M6 drop out available no charge to current M6 owners that want to make the change. With in a week or two we will make them avail through distributers and dealers. We will also ship all new M6's with the new Drop out. Also the drop out will be available for purchase to anyone wanting to modify their Socom , SS, Uzzi, or new M6. Might be nice for anyone using their SS for more trail application to help in the climbing geometry.
I realize my mistake here with my intention to give the consumer a DH exactly like our top WC racers run ( Matti, Chris etc.) a true FRO (for race only)and not some deluted down model but see now that this is not for everyone and was a bad idea. Intense has always pushed the geometry envelope starting way back with Palmer. Just because it works for Chris or Matti doesn't mean it will work for everyone. One guy posted a comparison to a BMW but my intention with the M6 was more like athe BMW m3 GTR and yes the tolerances are tight and at times on the track it will throw sparks and burn rubber and most of us would never get it out of the pits with the 6" clutch & flywheel. Yes most of us would love a GTR but what we really need is a sport coupe.
I think the Drop out is a great
fix and will allow either setup choice. I was, am really proud of this bike and hope that no one has been discouraged with this thread as I have never seen a WARNING posted like this. The bike is the best performing Intense DH frame to date. The new drop out solves the tire issues and allows for more range of adjustment with the BB height as fork clamp placements seem to be all over the place and really affect BB height.
Again hope this is acceptable and my mistake.
JS


----------



## MS- RACING (4. April 2008)

also für die Leute, die ihren M6 hie rin Deutschland bzw. Österreich gekauft haben, sollen sich bitte diesbezüglich mit seinem Händler wo er den Rahmen gekauft hat in Verbindung setzten, um diese Ausfallenden zu bekommen. 
Für diejenigen die ihren M6 nicht in Deutschland und Österreich bezogen haben und kein Möglichkeit haben die Ausfallenden über ihren Händler zu beziehen besteht die Möglichkeit unter Angabe der Seriennummer des Rahmens die Ausfallenden über uns zu beziehen- leider müssen wir hier das Porto verrechnen.


----------



## iRider (4. April 2008)

Cool dass Intense so schnell reagiert hat!



MS- RACING schrieb:


> Für diejenigen die ihren M6 nicht in Deutschland und Österreich bezogen haben und kein Möglichkeit haben die Ausfallenden über ihren Händler zu beziehen besteht die Möglichkeit unter Angabe der Seriennummer des Rahmens die Ausfallenden über uns zu beziehen- leider müssen wir hier das Porto verrechnen.



Ich sehe gerade eine ganze Reihe Händler in USA und UK ihre Intense Dealership verlieren


----------



## MS- RACING (4. April 2008)

wir als Vertrieb müssen die Seriennummer angeben, weil das natürlich gegengerechnet wird.... wenn ein Shop schon die Ausfallenden für einen Rahmen bezogen hat und ein anderer Shop will für den selben Rahmen Ausfallenden haben gehen dann zu viele raus....

es steht natürlich jedem frei, seine Ausfallenden über den Shop zu beziehen, wo er das Bike gekauft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (5. April 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Nein, Shit happens in Zeiten wo es kein CAD und keine Testfahrten gab! Das ist keine Kinderkrankheit, das ist eine Fehlkonstruktion. Fusion hatte das auch mal mit dem Whiplash und ALLE haben über die hergezogen. Aber eine Firma die VPP perfektionieren kann und ein Rennteam hat sollte auch die Möglichkeit haben einen Serienrahmen mal testzufahren. Punkt. Unvorhergesehene Sachen können immer mal passieren (kleine Schwankungen in der Produktion die sowas verursachen). Soweit ich weiss ist der Kontakt Rahmen-Reifen bei M1 und M3 nur bei den kleinen Rahmenhöhen passiert, hier geht es um Rahmen in M! Habt Ihr Euch schon mal Gedanken gemacht was das für alle Leute bedeutet die auf ein S warten? Der Rahmen hat entweder eine komplett andere Geo oder wird unfahrbar sein.



glaubs mir honey meiner war m und der vom Downhoehl macht glaub ich das gleiche auch.. 
wie ich schon vorher gesagt hab.. es gibt neue dropouts.. wie sich der rahmen dann fahren wird werden wir sehen.. ich steh da nach wie vor drüber und freu mich das intense eine für mich annehmbare lösung bietet. ich bin einfach anderes (schlechteres) gewohnt...


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (5. April 2008)

Super sache


----------



## guuuude (5. April 2008)

Also als Ex Intense besitzer muss ich mal sagen das ich froh gewesen wäre so ein GEILEN SUPPORT von MS-Racing gehabt zu haben!!!!

Jungs von MS HUT AB ihr scheint euch da richtig reinzuknien, so schnell sich um den kramm kümmern und das dann noch hier übersForum


----------



## MS- RACING (5. April 2008)

danke für das Lob. Was ich allerdings auch sagen muss ist, dass ich nicht weiß wie lange es dauern wird, bis die Ausfallenden wirklich erhältlich sein werden. Auf die Produktion haben wir leider keinen Einfluss, aber ich hoffe dass die Jungs die Dringlichkeit sehen.


----------



## xMARTINx (5. April 2008)

finde zwar das dieser fehler bei einem produkt wie den m6 nicht sein dürfte aber der support ist klasse,glaub da kann nur nicolai mithalten,weiter so!


----------



## guuuude (5. April 2008)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> danke für das Lob. Was ich allerdings auch sagen muss ist, dass ich nicht weiß wie lange es dauern wird, bis die Ausfallenden wirklich erhältlich sein werden. Auf die Produktion haben wir leider keinen Einfluss, aber ich hoffe dass die Jungs die Dringlichkeit sehen.



gern geschehen;-)

Normalerweise ist der Intense Support in Usa ja wirklich gut und von daher sollte das nicht alzu lange dauern. Solange sich jemand darum kümmert auf dieser seite vom Meer dürfte das eigentlich keine Probleme geben!!

In der Vergangenheit ist das halt leider nicht wirklich verfolgt worden und die Kunden standen teilweise doof da.


----------



## klemmi (5. April 2008)

Zum Glück wissen die Leute das man in so einem Fall wenigstens einen guten Service haben MUSS!
Allerdings würde ich, wenn ich ein M6 hätte, sicher lieber zu einer anderen Lösung greifen (die vom Matti) wenn sie funktioniert um meine Geo zu behalten denn die Daten sehen da wirklich mal extrem heiß aus


----------



## bachmayeah (5. April 2008)

nun können die loyde ja quasi zwischen den geos switchen  
die die wc geo haben wollen + ihren rahmen schützen sollen sich doch einfach nen alten schlauch  ums sitzrohr machen dann iss doch alles in budda..


----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2008)

Super Support !
@Irider: warum sollte irgendjemand im Ausland den Vertrieb verlieren ?
Der Kunde hat ja immer noch das Recht zu kaufen, wo er will.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (5. April 2008)

Aber Intense Händler dürfen die Rahmen nicht ins Ausland verschicken, das hat er vielleicht damit gemeint ,und wenn das ein Shop macht kann er seine Lizenz verlieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS- RACING (5. April 2008)

ich denke, dass das jetzt hier mal nicht der zu diskutierende Punkt sein sollte. In erster Linie ist es uns wichtig, dass die Rahmen entsprechend funktionieren und dass die Leute die schon ein M6 gekauft haben nicht die Freude an ihrem Bike verlieren. Wie schon vielfach erwähnt kostet das Zeug ein Haufen Geld und ganz ehrlich würde es mich vermutlich auch ankotzen, wenn ich 3800.- für einen Rahmen hinleg, der so ein Problem aufweist.

Ich hoffe wir können die Teile bald ausliefern... da warten sicher einige Leute jetzt drauf!


----------



## TeeWorks (5. April 2008)

oh mann... hab mir grad erst Zeit nehmen können, das hier alles mal durch zu lesen und lass jetzt auch mal meinen Senf ab. 

Der Vergleich, den Jeff gebracht hat, spricht eigentlich für alles, was es zu diesem Thema zu sagen gibt. Jeder hätte gerne einen M3 GTR - aber nicht dessen Probleme, die er im Alltag bringen würde.

Entschuligen muss sich hier weder der Jeff noch das Testteam von Intense - schließlich hat wohl das FRO label doch was zu sagen, in dem Fall geht doch Geo wirklich über ein paar Schleifspuren am Rahmen. Ok man hätte es evlt. irgendwo erwähnen können. Aber wie kommt man auf die Idee, dass das ein Konstruktionsfehler sei?!?!? Es spicht sowohl für Intense, das man diesen 'tradeoff' eingegangen ist, als auch noch mehr, dass man jetzt kostenlos ein Sidegrade bekommen kann - mein dickstes Lob an Jeff und seine Leute. 


@Bachmayeah -> volle Zustimmung, gute Einstellung, alles wird gut! 

@MS-Racing: super support! 1A! :

cheers
tha intense-loving Flo


----------



## iRider (6. April 2008)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> Aber Intense Händler dürfen die Rahmen nicht ins Ausland verschicken, das hat er vielleicht damit gemeint ,und wenn das ein Shop macht kann er seine Lizenz verlieren.



Das habe ich gemeint.


----------



## iRider (6. April 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> Entschuligen muss sich hier weder der Jeff noch das Testteam von Intense - schließlich hat wohl das FRO label doch was zu sagen, in dem Fall geht doch Geo wirklich über ein paar Schleifspuren am Rahmen. Ok man hätte es evlt. irgendwo erwähnen können. Aber wie kommt man auf die Idee, dass das ein Konstruktionsfehler sei?!?!? Es spicht sowohl für Intense, das man diesen 'tradeoff' eingegangen ist, als auch noch mehr, dass man jetzt kostenlos ein Sidegrade bekommen kann - mein dickstes Lob an Jeff und seine Leute.



Um das mal zu sagen: ich finde es auch sehr zufriedenstellend wie Intense und MS Racing das handhaben. Top!  
Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung: wenn man einen Rahmen konstruiert und solche Sachen übersieht oder absichtlich einbaut nur um eine extreme Geometrie verwirklichen zu können dann stimmt da was nicht. Das FRO Label entschuldigt sowas nicht und ich bezweifle auch das ein 5 mm tiefers Tretlager mehr Sekunden pro Abfahrt bringt als man durch den anschlagenden Reifen verliert. Ganz zu schweigen von der fehlenden Möglichkeit langstollige Matschreifen zu fahren. Eine Bikegeometrie ist immer ein Kompromiss aus verschiedenen Eigenschaften und wenn jemand die Grenze in eine Richtung überschreitet dann ist das Gesamtpaket nicht mehr so gut wie es sein könnte. Natürlich spielen da auch persönliche Vorlieben eine Rolle und ein Bike das für mich die Grenze überschreitet ist für jemanden anderes wahrscheinlich ein Traum. Allerdings hört der Spass auf wenn es ein Sicherheitsrisiko wird. Und anschlagende Reifen sind eins! Ich weiss wovon ich rede, hatte mal ein Cycle Craft das dies gemacht hat. Ist ungut wenn Du in einen Anlieger reinknallst und durch die Kompression der Dämpfer und Reifen Kontakt bekommen und das Hinterrad plötzlich stehen bleibt. Seeehr unschöner Sturz. Aber hey, bitte wenn Ihr Euch gerne auf die Nase legt....


----------



## walo (6. April 2008)

eben!
irgendwie ist das ne verkehrte welt hier.
hier wird sich bedankt und loblieder gesungen. sorry, das teil funzt nicht!


----------



## MS- RACING (6. April 2008)

Liebe Leute,

ich weiß jetzt echt nicht wo das Problem liegt. Die Ausfallenden die von Intense angeboten werden lösen das Problem doch- okay, die Geometrie verändert sich ein wenig, aber war nicht genau die zu extreme Geometrie (speziell jetzt das tiefe Tretlager) ein Punkt, der hier von vielen kritisiert wurde?
Obwohl die Geometrie zugunsten einwandfreier Funktion entschärft wurde, gehört dieses Bike mit Sicherheit noch immer zu den Top DH Geräten im Rennzirkus und steht anderen Bikes um nichts nach wie ihr bei den Erfolgen, die der Chris heuer schon eingefahren hat sehen könnt (und der fährt einen Serien M6!).
Denen, die dem M6 aufgrund der hier beschriebenen Problemen jetzt skeptisch gegenüberstehen aber trotz allem ein Intense fahren wollen, bietet sich ja noch immer das SOCOM an. Im Gegensatz zu der Annahme das das SOCOM einfach nur ein leichtes DH Bike mit weniger Federweg (und von manchen sogar als Freerider bezeichnet wurde) ist, ist das SOCOM ein vollwertiges DH Bike, welches auch im Worldcup (z.B.: Nigel Page oder Helen Gaskell) gefahren wurde und das funktioniert tadellos- auch mit dem jetzt flacheren Winkel.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (6. April 2008)

Langsam verstehe ich diese Diskusion auch nicht mehr ,und schon gar nicht von Leuten die das Problem gar nicht betrifft, ich habe das M6 , habe das Problem festgestellt (bin also betroffen) und 3 Tage später kommt ein Lösungsvorschlag von Intense ,was will ich mehr ?  Ich sag nur TOP und DANKE


----------



## T.I.M. (6. April 2008)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> Langsam verstehe ich diese Diskusion auch nicht mehr ,und schon gar nicht von Leuten die das Problem gar nicht betrifft, ich habe das M6 , habe das Problem festgestellt (bin also betroffen) und 3 Tage später kommt ein Lösungsvorschlag von Intense ,was will ich mehr ?  Ich sag nur TOP und DANKE



Da gebe ich dir zu 100% Recht


----------



## TeeWorks (6. April 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> ...[] ich bezweifle auch das ein 5 mm tiefers Tretlager mehr Sekunden pro Abfahrt bringt als man durch den anschlagenden Reifen verliert [] ....



wenn ich mir den aktuellen artikel über die drei verschiedenen hinterbauten für drei verschiedene Fahrer von Commencal in der Dirt so anschau... glaub ich eher, dass das wohl was bringt - was genau, kann natürlich wohl keiner von uns behaupten, dass er das definitiv sagen kann. der Jeff wird schon wissen was er tut. 

ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen, wo gehobelt wird...  ... und is halt scho a heftiger hobel nichwahr... 

cheers
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-biker (6. April 2008)

Ich auch. Das nenn ich Spitzenklasse.
Jeder der eine Rennmaschine von Intense hat wird das verstehen und den Service der von MS Racing hier geliefert wird wert schätzen.
Da können sich sehr sehr viele mal ne Scheibe abschneiden.
Siehe auch Hersteller Foren, eins nach INTENSE. 
Da läufts ja richtig schlimm, obwohl die Bikes von Ironhorse auch der Hammer sind. Aber wenn der Vertrieb nicht hinter einer Sache steht kann das ganze nicht gut gehen. Und nur mit Clowns die im Vordergrund im Surfer Style einen auf Klug..... machen, hat es sich eben nicht getan. MS Racing hat das richtig gemacht. Und setzt sich mit dem Thema auseinander und hat dementsprechend auch Erfahrung.

Weiter so.....


----------



## iRider (7. April 2008)

dh-biker schrieb:


> Ich auch. Das nenn ich Spitzenklasse.
> Jeder der eine Rennmaschine von Intense hat wird das verstehen und den Service der von MS Racing hier geliefert wird wert schätzen.
> Da können sich sehr sehr viele mal ne Scheibe abschneiden.



Ich habe nicht nur eine  und finde den Service auch echt gut, sowohl von MS Racing als auch Intense USA. Allerdings glaube ich das es einfacher wäre VORHER einwandfreie Produkte auszuliefern (rede nicht nur vom M6).  Und kannst mir ruhig glauben dass ich weiss wovon ich rede, habe leider eigene Erfahrungen gemacht. Allerdings stand Intense immer hinter ihren Produkten und haben mich nie hängen lassen!  Mit ein Grund wieso ich weiterhin stolzer Besitzer bin.


----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2008)

Der schnelle Support ist echt gut !
Trotzdem haben ein paar Rahmen ja doch Schaden genommen, soll heißen Schrammen abbekommen. Ist zwar nur kosmetisch, aber die Besitzer hätten es sicher gerne vermieden.
Das hätte vielleicht durch ein Manual in dem auf das extreme Fahrwerkssetup hingewiesen wird, vermieden werden können.


----------



## klemmi (27. November 2008)

Tritt das Problem auch bei Rahmen in Größe L auf die original Ausfallenden montiert haben?


----------

